# "Para que horas" e "A que horas"



## ChineseBoy

Olá, todos!

Gostaria de saber se existe uma diferença entre "*para*" e "*a*" na localização temporal.
Por exemplo:
1. Preciso das cartas prontas *para* as 18h00.
2. A chegada do avião está prevista *para* as 14h35.
3. *Para* que horas está marcada a consulta
Posso substituir a preposição "*para*" por "*a*" nestas frases?

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Pra mim, as nºs 1, 2 e 3 estão perfeitas. Eu não as alteraria.


----------



## Carfer

ChineseBoy said:


> Olá, todos!
> 
> Gostaria de saber se existe uma diferença entre "*para*" e "*a*" na localização temporal.
> Por exemplo:
> 1. Preciso das cartas prontas *para* as 18h00.
> 2. A chegada do avião está prevista *para* as 14h35.
> 3. *Para* que horas está marcada a consulta
> Posso substituir a preposição "*para*" por "*a*" nestas frases?
> 
> Muito obrigado!


 
Pode, mas o uso, pelo menos o de Portugal, aconselharia a manter '*para'* na segunda frase. '*A*' tem, por vezes, um sentido mais preciso do que '*para*', como é o caso na frase 2.

1. Preciso das cartas prontas *às* 18h00.
2. A chegada do avião está prevista *às* 14h35.
3. *A* que horas está marcada a consulta?


----------



## englishmania

ChineseBoy said:


> 1. Preciso das cartas prontas *para* as 18h00.
> 2. A chegada do avião está prevista *para* as 14h35.
> 3. *Para* que horas está marcada a consulta?



Soam-me bem assim como estão! 

Penso que a frase 1 é a que mais facilmente aceitaria "às". Costumamos dizer:
_Preciso disso pronto às seis_!
_Às seis isto tem de estar pronto!
__As cartas têm de estar prontas às seis!
__Preciso das cartas prontas (até) às seis!
Acaba isso até às seis!
__Faz isso para as seis! 


_No entanto, as outras frases não _me_ soariam tão bem.

Por exemplo, a frase 2, com o emprego de "às", ficaria melhor deste modo:_
Está previsto/Prevê-se que o avião chegue às__ 14:35._(remete para uma hora exacta, ainda que seja uma previsão)* 
não*_ Está previsto que o avião chegue para as__ 14:35._ 
_
Prevê-se que a chegada seja às 14:35. _


----------



## Outsider

ChineseBoy said:


> Gostaria de saber se existe uma diferença entre "*para*" e "*a*" na localização temporal.
> Por exemplo:
> 1. Preciso das cartas prontas *para* as 18h00.
> 2. A chegada do avião está prevista *para* as 14h35.
> 3. *Para* que horas está marcada a consulta
> Posso substituir a preposição "*para*" por "*a*" nestas frases?


A mim o *para* na frase 1 parece algo forçado. Eu diria *prontas às 18h00*.

Aliás, as versões com *a* que o Carfer escreveu acima soa-me todas mais naturais que as com *para*.


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado pelas suas respostas!

Ainda tenho uma perguntinha:
Poderia dizer a frase 2 como "A chegada do avião está prevista *pelas* 14h35"?

Muito obrigado, mais uma vez.


----------



## Outsider

Não, isso não é possível.

Aproveito para sublinhar que, ao contrário do que acontece em espanhol (creio), em português não se usa *para* no sentido de "aproximadamente". Por exemplo, em vez de *para las XX horas* dizemos *cerca das XX horas* ou *por volta das XX horas*.


----------



## ChineseBoy

Outsider said:


> Não, isso não é possível.
> 
> Aproveito para sublinhar que, ao contrário do que acontece em espanhol (creio), em português não se usa *para* no sentido de "aproximadamente". Por exemplo, em vez de *para las XX horas* dizemos *cerca das XX horas* ou *por volta das XX horas*.


 

E na frase "a chegada do avião está prevista *para* as 14h35", a preposição "*para*" tem algum significado especial (em comparação com a preposição "*a*" que se usa geralmente para indicar horas)?

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Outsider

Sei que nos aeroportos, por exemplo, se ouve mais "a chegada do avião está prevista *para* as 18h00". Para mim, "a chegada do avião está prevista *às* 18h00", embora pouco habitual, teria o mesmo significado (tal como na variante "prevê-se que o avião chegue às 18h00", indicada pelo Englishmania). Mas vejo que outros têm opiniões diferentes...


----------



## Carfer

ChineseBoy said:


> Ainda tenho uma perguntinha:
> Poderia dizer a frase 2 como "A chegada do avião está prevista *pelas* 14h35"?


 


Outsider said:


> Não, isso não é possível.


 
Nesta frase concreta também não me soa bem, mas creio que não é incomum usar _'pelas x horas'_ em frases como: '_O evento x terá lugar pelas 14h35'. _Não digo que seja correcto, mas é frequente.

Aproveito para saudar o regresso do Outsider, que muita falta nos tem feito. O nível das discussões no forum vai subir muito.


----------



## Outsider

Carfer said:


> Nesta frase concreta também não me soa bem, mas creio que não é incomum usar _'pelas x horas'_ em frases como: '_O evento x terá lugar pelas 14h35'._


_É verdade! Agora que fala nisso, não sei explicar porque é que "A chegada do avião está prevista pelas 14h35" está incorrecto (mas está).

E muito obrigado pelas boas vindas, estimado Carfer. Fico sem jeito! _


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> É verdade! Agora que fala nisso, não sei explicar porque é que "A chegada do avião está prevista pelas 14h35" está incorrecto (mas está).
> 
> E muito obrigado pelas boas vindas, estimado Carfer. Fico sem jeito!


 
Eu também não e, ruminando na coisa, o mais longe que pude chegar foi a esta conclusão: embora '_pelas x horas_' seja muitas vezes usado em frases que querem significar a hora exacta, parece-me que '_pelas_' introduz um elemento de imprecisão que aproxima o sentido de '_por volta de', 'cerca de', _de forma que a frase, ao precisar a hora duma forma tão exacta (_14h35_), se torna incongruente. Mas é uma sensação com que fico, de maneira alguma uma certeza.


----------



## Nonstar

Acredito que no segundo exemplo poderia usar-se "à", mas da seguinte forma:

_A chegada do avião está prevista para as 14h35.
Está prevista a chegada do avião às 14h35._

_A chegada do avião está prevista às 14h35_ soa como se a previsão tivesse sido feita às 14h35.


----------



## Audie

englishmania said:


> Penso que a frase 1 é a que mais facilmente aceitaria "às".No entanto, as outras frases não _me_ soariam tão bem.



Também acho.



Nonstar said:


> _A chegada do avião está prevista às 14h35_ soa como se a previsão tivesse sido feita às 14h35.



Pensei exatamente assim.



Carfer said:


> embora '_pelas x horas_' seja muitas vezes usado em frases que querem significar a hora exacta , parece-me que '_pelas_' introduz um elemento de imprecisão que aproxima o sentido de '_por volta de', 'cerca de', _de forma que a frase, ao precisar a hora duma forma tão exacta (_14h35_), se torna incongruente.



Se alguém me dissesse que algo iria ocorrer *lá pelas 10h*, eu já estaria esperando desde as 9h (claro que, se fosse realmente um brasileiro a me dizer isso, eu teria a certeza de que o evento ficaria para depois do almoço).


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

A chegada do avião está prevista *para* as 14h35.
A chegada do avião está prevista *às* 14h35.
A chegada do avião está prevista *pelas* 14h35.

Todas estas hipóteses passariam bastante incólumes e soam-me naturais. 
(Quanto à precisão, bem, seria importante se os transportes chegassem a horas. O melhor seria dizer que a chegada está prevista *por volta das* 14h30... Assim não se enganava ninguém.  )


----------



## Outsider

Está visto que neste assunto há muita liberdade de escolha.


----------



## englishmania

Encontrei por acaso! Parece que alguém daqui já foi perguntar... 
http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=28699


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Penso que a exactidão é de facto o ponto essencial da questão e a razão para tantas interpretações. Acho que a expressão "hora prevista" nos veio desconcertar um pouco. O facto de algo ser "previsto" implica imediatamente a possibilidade de não se concretizar.

Eu diria, no dia-a-dia:

_A hora prevista de chegada do avião É às 14h35._
Ou melhor ainda: _O avião chega às 14h35._

Quando se quer ser preciso, matematicamente, cientificamente preciso, utiliza-se o presente. Por isso dizemos:

Hoje, o Sol nasce às 6h38 e põe-se às 18h42. (Está matematicamente provado que é assim.)
A água ferve aos 100 graus. (Não é pelos 100 graus, nem por volta dos 100 graus, mas aos 100 graus exactamente.)
O ângulo recto tem 90 graus. (Nem 89, nem 89,5, nem 90,5, nem 91. São 90 graus.)
Etc.

Achei útil deixar esta nota para estudantes de português.


----------



## FloMar

Na expressão *às quinze para as três *a que se refere às (há concordância)?


----------



## englishmania

FloMar said:


> Na expressão *às quinze para as três *a que se refere às (há concordância)?


às ... horas


Aqui no norte de Portugal diz-se às três menos um quarto.


----------



## Carfer

Refere-se implicitamente a horas, mas, de facto, deveria ser '_*aos* quinze_ (minutos) _para as três_ (horas). É, contudo, um uso comum.


----------



## FloMar

Assim seria ao um minuto para o meio dia? Soa mal no uso cotidiano dizer isso de forma gramática?


----------



## Carfer

'_*A* um minuto', 'a(os) dois minutos'_ etc.
Não, não soa mal, mas possivelmente a forma mais comum ainda é a que a englishmania sugeriu.


----------



## guihenning

Nada a acrescentar, salvo que, no Brasil, julgo que a forma mais comum seja mesmo '_vinte; quinze; dez; cinco para …_'.
Nesses casos a preposição também pode ser omitida "_ela chegou [faltando] quinze [minutos] para as três_" mas igualmente comum será "_o evento começa às quinze para as três_".


----------



## Nonstar

Carfer said:


> Refere-se implicitamente a horas, mas, de facto, deveria ser '_*aos* quinze_ (minutos) _para as três_ (horas). É, contudo, um uso comum.


 Verdade!!


----------

